# Higgins and Anaitis!



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I know I am always posting pics of Higgins... I can't help it! His little naked self is SO photogenic XD I haven't posted any good pictures of Anaitis yet, so I have included a couple good ones of her aswell. Hope you enjoy  (higgins still has a little red stuff around his eye because he is getting over his RI)


















Kissing mom 









Miss Anaitis









Anaitis and her buddy, Rumer the dog kissing.


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

AWWW look at him being all naked!!!!  Anaitis is also very cute!

Does he get cold easily?


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Cute!! Is higgins neutered or is she spayed? I didn't realize you had a little ratty couple


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

psycho_ash said:


> AWWW look at him being all naked!!!!  Anaitis is also very cute!
> 
> Does he get cold easily?


Thank you  He seems to do ok as long as I dont have a breeze in the room. As long as I am comfortable, he seems to be. But he does have some fleece that he nests with just in case 



AvaAdoreSmashing said:


> Cute!! Is higgins neutered or is she spayed? I didn't realize you had a little ratty couple


Higgins is neutered because he is housed with two females  Poor guy gets pushed around by them all the time, lol.


----------



## twoblackrats (Feb 12, 2010)

HOW CUTE! What gorgeous little fellows ^_^


----------



## divinelixir (Feb 17, 2010)

I love hairless rats  Too cute!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

divinelixir said:


> I love hairless rats  Too cute!


I do too! They are my absolute favorite!


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

_HAIRLESS RATTY!!!!!! ;D Welcome, too! =)_


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

rach913 said:


> _HAIRLESS RATTY!!!!!! ;D Welcome, too! =)_


welcome?


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

lol oops, wrong forum for newcomers!  My bad lol


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Higgins is the perfect name for that little guy!!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

jasugar said:


> Higgins is the perfect name for that little guy!!


Thank you! It definitely suits him. He's a gentleman.


----------

